# Golden Dawn's first



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

I am waiting for our first doe to kid. She had an udder when 4 months old. This will be the first goat born here. Dawn is out of Fiasco farms Goldiejr. She was 10 when she had Dawn. I have seen mucus. So it is a matter of time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow...following! We have Lamanchas too! Keep us posted.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Cool! If I had to pick a second breed, I think Lamanchas would be it. Go figure, long ears and (pretty much) no ears. Good luck!


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is a picture of both our girls. Dawn is facing and Cherry is facing away. Cherry is do late Feb early march.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Picture of Dawns udder at 4 months


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

I am still waiting on Dawn to kid. Boy did she fool me. Since I saw discharge from her and she has had an udder I thought she was close to going. Nope. Cherry went first and had a lovely doe kid yesterday. They are bred to same sire and I thought and was correct that Cherry was bred first. So now I wait on Dawn. I hope she has an easy kidding like Cherry did.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!! Yep they are full of surprises! Now... where are baby pics?!?!?!  Your does are beautiful, definitely can't wait to see baby! 

One thing I learned - they can have a lot of goo in the last weeks before they are due. We've had goo for up to 6 weeks or more before they are due. 
I typically go by ligaments & udder as well as any behavior/personality changes. Sometimes they just love to drive us crazy and just want to keep us guessing!


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh yes! We need baby pics! Congrats!


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Kid pic is in Birth Announcements under the BMV's First Kid post.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, as of tonight's feeding I believe we are on count down for kidding. She had a firm udder and I did not feel ligs this evening I think. I notice a very slight pink discharge yesterday. Tonight she was not really eating either. I would say within 72 at most. But with her i have been wrong before.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

cybercat said:


> Kid pic is in Birth Announcements under the BMV's First Kid post.


I couldn't find that thred, maybe a link would help?


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Did not know I could do that on phone. But that's Cherry and doe kid.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Dawn out in snow yesterday morning.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

I was sick yesterday so did not really check on Dawn. Went down this morning to find back door wide open and I looked down to see a new face. Went in side and found another new face. Dawn had two one buck one doe marked like Toggs. I will have pictures soon when I get back down to barn in a bit. It is raining here so I put heat lamp back on. Buck is lively one but I will need to watch doe a bit it seems.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Here they are.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Boy sleeping on feet.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Girl


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sundgaus!!!!! I love that color!!!


----------

